
Ask HN: Why would one learn Ruby on Rails in 2020? - aloukissas
Considering diving into RoR, mostly because it&#x27;s a trusted technology choice that powers some of the biggest websites (e.g. Shopify).<p>Currently I&#x27;ve got pretty good hands-on experience with Flask, Phoenix, and Express.<p>Any reason to perhaps skip RoR over something newer, say Go (with whatever web&#x2F;API framework)?
======
blizkreeg
Because it remains the fastest way to launch and iterate on a product, even in
2020. You could certainly augment it with a React or Vue on the front-end, but
Rails is pretty unbeatable even now.

~~~
verdverm
Prisma, Hasura, BEaaS, and low code may be faster options now. Depends on
experience. It you don't know RoR, Prisma is probably faster to get going with

------
verdverm
Hiring and job prospects, the tech you know already, what people around you
use (at work for example).

These can inform the decision to or not. What's the draw to RoR?

~~~
aloukissas
Curiosity. Also I'm very drawn to technologies that have stood the test of
time (vs new and shiny things).

~~~
verdverm
Go is a good in the middle, modern, well thought out for contemporary
development process pains, and definitely one of the top languages going
forward.

There are a ton of frameworks around Go now, some of which aim to be the GoR.

You might like something like [https://apollokit.org](https://apollokit.org)
It's full stack JS/TS with grapgql, lots of batteries out of the box.

TBH, I skip on devs who's primary thing is RoR

------
christopher8827
Many reasons. \- Ruby is designed for Programmer Happiness. \- Convention over
Configuration \- Omakase: [https://dhh.dk/2012/rails-is-
omakase.html](https://dhh.dk/2012/rails-is-omakase.html) \- Its an Majestic
Monolith: [https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-majestic-
monolith/](https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-majestic-monolith/) \- Tons of
libraries

